# First batches 2012



## ffemt128 (Feb 3, 2012)

After work today I started 2 batches of skeeter pee. Starting sg is 1.074. Will be using 1118 yeast since I don't have any starters. My prvious batches I started about 1.080 - 1.085. Once these are complete or at least in the carboys, I'll start another batch or 2. Good summer time beverage and great to give away.


----------



## robie (Feb 3, 2012)

ffemt128 said:


> After work today I started 2 batches of skeeter pee. Starting sg is 1.074. Will be using 1118 yeast since I don't have any starters. My prvious batches I started about 1.080 - 1.085. Once these are complete or at least in the carboys, I'll start another batch or 2. Good summer time beverage and great to give away.



Are you gong to flavor any of them or just straight pee?


----------



## ffemt128 (Feb 3, 2012)

robie said:


> Are you gong to flavor any of them or just straight pee?



I was thinking od doing one straight then the second using lime for the 3rd bottle. Possibly doing a cranberry lime as has been previously done. If not may just do lemmon-lime with the 2nd. I'll start another batch soon. We went through 3 batches last year. Gave a heck of alot away. I'm up in the air at this point. Either way, I'm looking forward to April so we can try it.


----------



## Julie (Feb 3, 2012)

Started a 5g batch of blackberry and a 1g of pumpkin. LOL, Steve, I had volcanos.


----------



## robie (Feb 3, 2012)

Great! I have never made an SP of any flavor. I gotta get started, cause it sure sounds like something I would enjoy.


----------



## Julie (Feb 3, 2012)

Robie it is a great summer drink, now is the time to get one started.


----------



## robie (Feb 3, 2012)

Julie said:


> Robie it is a great summer drink, now is the time to get one started.



Sure sounds tempting! I just know it would be popular at summer parties.

When I do start, I'm going to need a lot of advice.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 3, 2012)

Robie, I havent made any either. I will make some this year though.


----------



## Arne (Feb 4, 2012)

Wade and Robie, since you guys haven't made any yet, get some started, then post back here and we will take care of all your questions. LOL, Arne.


----------



## hobbyiswine (Feb 4, 2012)

I have heard that SP is a good summer drink and that it even gets better with age. Unfortunately my first batch will be lucky to make it through March! I flavored some of my first batch with cran/raspberry and white grape/cran. Both were very good. The backsweetened lemon isn't bad either but we really like the flavors. Started a 3g batch yesterday. I might switch it up and add some lime instead of the last bottle of lemon and flavor with cherry or cranberry.


----------



## Arne (Feb 5, 2012)

Oh yeah, S.P. has a poof factor built into it. Turn around and poof it is gone. Best get another batch started. LOL, Arne.


----------



## ffemt128 (Feb 7, 2012)

Both batches are fermenting nicely at this point with the yeast just sprinkled on top. I have a small heater behind them and the juice is about 65 degrees. I'm figuring by valentines day I should be ready to add the last bottle of lemmon. Should be ready to bottle latest by mid April or early May. Just in time for summer.


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Feb 7, 2012)

It's better to try and make too much, because once people know where they can get it.... you make friend real fast. I'll be starting my batches for Summer 2012 soon.


----------



## ffemt128 (Feb 8, 2012)

Minnesotamaker said:


> It's better to try and make too much, because once people know where they can get it.... you make friend real fast. I'll be starting my batches for Summer 2012 soon.



Agreed 100%. Will be starting another batch once these go into carboys....


----------



## ffemt128 (Feb 11, 2012)

Added the additional nutrient and lemon today.


----------



## vschlaff (Feb 14, 2012)

Hi everyone! How is the pee different from a dessert wine? It sounds very interresting. How do you flavor it. I do understand it is lemon based. Is the alcohol level higher than 10 to 14 percent. Thanks!


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Feb 14, 2012)

vschlaff said:


> Hi everyone! How is the pee different from a dessert wine? It sounds very interresting. How do you flavor it. I do understand it is lemon based. Is the alcohol level higher than 10 to 14 percent. Thanks!



I keep the alcohol levels fairly low (around 9-10%). This makes it very easy to drink and people can actually end up getting drunker because they drink it quickly not realizing the effect. Keep and eye on your guests. Because lemon is very sour, most people do sweeten it. 

I don't sweeten it to the point that I would call it a dessert wine. The lemon makes it more refreshing than deserty.


----------



## vschlaff (Feb 14, 2012)

Minnesotamaker said:


> I keep the alcohol levels fairly low (around 9-10%). This makes it very easy to drink and people can actually end up getting drunker because they drink it quickly not realizing the effect. Keep and eye on your guests. Because lemon is very sour, most people do sweeten it.
> 
> I don't sweeten it to the point that I would call it a dessert wine. The lemon makes it more refreshing than deserty.



It sounds like something I would like to try! Thanks!


----------



## ffemt128 (Feb 17, 2012)

Checked on the pee just now. One batch is at 1.000 the other batch is at 1.014. Looks like I'll be cleaning out 6 gallon carboys and transferring to secondary this weekend. Whoo hooo. Can't wait til the end of April when this is ready. Will likely get more sugar and lemon this weekend if we go to costco for another batch. I think we went through 15 gallons last year.


----------



## g8keeper (Feb 17, 2012)

ok, when it comes to making sp, when is the best time to add flavor? i was thinking of doing a peach/berry, and adding some frozen sliced peaches and berries in the primary, using a fruit bag. will this work this way, or should i wait til later, either when i do my racking for 2nd-ary fermentation, or should i just add juice when i get ready to sweeten and bottle? also, if i am flavoring it, do i still want to use all 3 bottles of lemon juice, or will the flavoring juices and/or fruit take the place of the 3rd bottle of lemon juice? i have read on some of the posts of people with acid reflux having trouble when it's made with all 3 bottles of lemon. if i eliminate the 3rd bottle, will it effect the outcome?


----------



## Sammyk (Feb 17, 2012)

I think you may have seen my post about acid reflux.

The latest batch is done and we used only 15 oz of lemon and 15 oz of lime.

It came out great.

See my other posts on how we back flavored and sweetened.

No acid reflux with this latest batch.


----------



## g8keeper (Feb 17, 2012)

Sammyk said:


> I think you may have seen my post about acid reflux.
> 
> The latest batch is done and we used only 15 oz of lemon and 15 oz of lime.
> 
> ...


 now do you mean 15 oz of each TOTAL, or do u mean 15 oz of each, instead of adding the last 32 oz after fermentation took off?


----------



## Sammyk (Feb 17, 2012)

30 oz total, 15 oz of each at the start, none at the end.


----------



## g8keeper (Feb 17, 2012)

Sammyk said:


> 30 oz total, 15 oz of each at the start, none at the end.


 ok.....thank you very much for the info....greatly appreciated....hopefully if all goes well, i should be starting this sometime this weekend...racked 2 of my kits into carboys last night....saved the lees from my apricot peach mist kit, and put it into a sanitized container in my fridge....hard to believe just getting started again, and i'm gonna wind up with 6 batches of goodies going at once....lol...guess i'll have plenty to drink this year...


----------



## ffemt128 (Feb 24, 2012)

One batch is almost clear, the other is clearing about 1/3 of the way down the carboy. This batch had a higher sg when transferred so that is to be anticipated. I'll likely stabilize and back sweeten the middle of next month then allow to clear on their own.


----------



## ffemt128 (Mar 9, 2012)

Racked off the heavy lees last night. Both batches were almost totally clear. Added Kmeta and sorbate. Will look to rack again in about 2 weeks then back sweeten and adjust lemon taste. We ususally add about 1/4-1/2 cup of lemon back into the pee after sweetening. 


Hoping to get a 3rd batch started today or over the weekend.


----------



## ffemt128 (Mar 9, 2012)

Just added sparkoloid to the 2 batches of pee. Should be crystal clear by Sunday.


----------



## ffemt128 (Mar 10, 2012)

I'll be starting another batch of pee tomorrow. Labels are made for the existing 2 batches.


----------



## ffemt128 (Mar 16, 2012)

Back sweetened our lone jug of pee yesterday to 1.010. Can you say WOW, this is going to be a good summer. Glad I have 2 bathces ready for back sweetening and another underway.....


----------



## ffemt128 (Mar 18, 2012)

Bottled 5 gallons of pee yesterday. I'm going to filter my other 5 gallon batch since we will may be taking some to my son's wedding in April.


----------

